# IPB 16 front deck removal advice (numerous repairs required)



## chesfisherman1 (Jan 19, 2014)

Here are some pics


----------



## chesfisherman1 (Jan 19, 2014)

Missed one


----------



## chesfisherman1 (Jan 19, 2014)

Hey…just found major contributor 
Water to deck and into tank


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Looks like you could get an oscillating saw in there easy?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

My little isolating saw from Harbor Freight cuts good you just need to hold on to it so it won't wonder and cut something you don't want to


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

chesfisherman1 said:


> Hey…just found major contributor
> Water to deck and into tank
> 
> View attachment 178558


So that means water in the gas and deck, sorry​


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I used 14 gauge tinned copper wire to re-wire my nav lights. Should last awhile. Also purchase all new lights


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Keep us updated after the deck comes off. I don't want to speculate what you'll find


----------



## chesfisherman1 (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks all.
Harbor freight osc. Saw does it with small flat head.
Anyone know what material I should use to bond deck back in place?

The water in gas issue has been major for me.
When I pulled the gas fitting off the deck there was no hose clamp…it was just resting on hose edge. My earlier picture showed a loss of bond on the deck to the flat side of the fitting. I will need to get the deck fitting to tank 100% waterproof. 
The more I dig into issues…the more I discover.

Any help with deck bonding material would be great!
Thanks


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

You can mix polyester and cabosil (fumed silica) together to a peanut butter consistency and it should bond it together fine. Don't breath the cabosil when mixing. Depending on outside temp and how much catalyst you use, you may want a buddy to help mix. That way you won't feel as rushed.


----------



## chesfisherman1 (Jan 19, 2014)

-Née electrical is a very very good idea. My trolling motor cable was chafed from pulling on connector. Will need deck mounted connector for trolling motor power.

Using Poly resin for putting deck back on seems to permanent. Need strong material that can be removed in five years so I can repeat the repair cycle. Was thinking 4200…it is not load bearing structural but it needs to stay in place.
Thanks again


----------



## chesfisherman1 (Jan 19, 2014)

Trolling motor cable pic (new past 5 years)
Wow-blue is bad


----------



## chesfisherman1 (Jan 19, 2014)

Opened Pandora’s Box


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

What was that cable rubbing on? It looks like it may have had some help from rodents.


----------



## chesfisherman1 (Jan 19, 2014)

Upon further review…you be right on rocombo of rodents and chafing.
Battery is in rear of front compartment.

Gas tank is 5” front of batt 

Trolling motor connector was front left bow.
Often pulled to connect to motor.

Need to add strain relief and ensure no movement of high power wires…also…kill all rats/mice

first fishing in DC with boat will be on upper Potomac…I release all FW fish…need size…Muskie #1/Big Flathead #2…can’t wait


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

How about using some SS screws to tack it down then 4200. I'd like to see a picture of under the deck


----------



## chesfisherman1 (Jan 19, 2014)

Will do in am


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Sublime said:


> You can mix polyester and cabosil


In the winter time in Maryland but in the summer heat there is no way you would get it spread before it kicked.

Carbon Core has a bonding product made especially for this.


----------



## chesfisherman1 (Jan 19, 2014)

Thought I would add additional discovery.
The inner hull of my boat was always taking in water. Yesterday it rained rained rained. Prior I drained all water via access holes I installed. This AM…inner hull full of water.

opened back hatch. The 4 plastic “pads” were not surface padding for hatch. They are access hole covers. Major water in each.
Job-seal access holes and increase padding for hatch…pics below


----------

